# Samsung 214T assembly



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello yall!

i am in sort of a predicamen, one of our tech guys took apart this Samsung monitor last week to replace the bulbs then got fired. (quite funny how it happen) anywho, seeing that im the new guy. i dont have too much EXP with monitors. the bulbs have been replaced but the monitor is still in pieces. i have tried looking online for an Assembly manual but came up short. can someone point me in the right direction?:4-dontkno

thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Rotary Bunta


The screen should be pretty much straight forward to put together unless pieces have been broken off while attempting to disassemble it.


----------



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

well its not so much as straight forward there are parts and wires and parts that i don't know what goes in what order. 

there is this silver like tape that i dont know what it holds. are the bulls suppose to be at the top? 
dont mean to be a stickler but if it was that straight forward i wouldnt on the forum asking for help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Repair manuals generally are not free, there are the same as any other "tool".
You can try this site. I have no idea of cost, have not bought one in years:

http://www.samswebsite.com/photofact/pf_search.asp

BG


----------

